# Leprechaun Build



## joshuar (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey, I am having a similar sitch as BMossma ‹‹here››, I'm only getting the bypass signal. Two factors that might be at play: 

The Spin FV-1 IC was ordered Pre-Soldered (so doubtful that's the problem)
I have literally no clue what I'm doing - this is my fourth or fifth build (so that's much more likely the problem)
Attaching an image - is anything obvious jumping out?
Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2020)

No sound at all when the pedal is active?

Do the LEDs work?


----------



## joshuar (Jun 28, 2020)

Correct, no sound at all. And no the LEDs don't work - I assumed I wired them wrong.


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2020)

Are you sure your DC jack is wired correctly?   It _looks _like the empty lug in the pic is where your black wire should be connected, but I'm really not familiar with that type of jack.

Your problem is most likely not the FV-1, you should still have a clean dry signal regardless of whether the FV-1 IC is working properly...   since you have no sound when the pedal is active (and also no LEDs) it's more likely a power or wiring issue.


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 28, 2020)

Robert said:


> Are you sure your DC jack is wired correctly?   It _looks _like the empty lug in the pic is where your black wire should be connected, but I'm really not familiar with that type of jack.
> 
> Your problem is most likely not the FV-1, you should still have a clean dry signal regardless of whether the FV-1 IC is working properly...   since you have no sound when the pedal is active (and also no LEDs) it's more likely a power or wiring issue.



Sounds like a power issue. Your jack may be shorting against the enclosure.


----------



## joshuar (Jun 28, 2020)

I swapped out jacks and it's working now. Like magic. Thanks!


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 28, 2020)

Glad to hear you got it working, this is an awesome pedal!


----------

